# Emergency/First Aid kits (not military/police specific)



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nick Hrycaj currently has a "disease & First Aid kit" thread going in the Military/Police K9 section of this forum.

I did a search but couldn't find a thread about emergency kits, and I didn't want to hone in on Nick's thread because his is specific to Military/Police which is different.

Sooooooo...what do people keep in their first aid/emergency kits for their dogs?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Great topic...Im suprised it hasnt been brought up here before


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian McQuain said:


> Great topic...Im suprised it hasnt been brought up here before


Brian, like you, I honestly cant remember this being a topic either here or with the group I train with ... but its a really good one and Im glad it got brought up because it really did make me rethink some things about being prepared for the unexpected. Lord knows with my luck I BETTER be prepared LOL


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

You and me both. My kit is geared more towards EMS than basic first aid, and is 99% interchangable between human and dog.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this has been discussed in the past but i can't remember the subject of the thread
- but i do remember i posted on it that it would be wise to NOT put anything in your kit that you haven't actually trained with. 
- obviously this requires some imagination for some items, but my point was if you have to fumble around or "read instructions", the item may be more of a hindrance than a help, and you can't expect all dogs to lay back and allow emergency treatments, so this would include the dog being part of the training

might have been a spin off of a morphed thread...that happens here sometimes //lol//


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

rick smith said:


> this has been discussed in the past but i can't remember the subject of the thread
> - but i do remember i posted on it that it would be wise to NOT put anything in your kit that you haven't actually trained with.
> - obviously this requires some imagination for some items, but my point was if you have to fumble around or "read instructions", the item may be more of a hindrance than a help, and you can't expect all dogs to lay back and allow emergency treatments, so this would include the dog being part of the training
> 
> might have been a spin off of a morphed thread...that happens here sometimes //lol//


 
Good point. Someone can certainly do more harm than good using equipment/techniques they havent been trained on. Also, training your dog to be accustomed is a great bit of advice. Working on an injured (and probably pissed) working dog can be a rodeo.


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Brain, knowing it will be a rodeo, I have a handkerchief to use as an adhoc muzzle. Strange thing I recently heard was Adolph's meat tenderizer. Apparently you can find it in the grocery store and if applied as a paste will neutralize the chemicals in bug bites (fire ant was my specific issue)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian McQuain said:


> Good point. Someone can certainly do more harm than good using equipment/techniques they havent been trained on. Also, training your dog to be accustomed is a great bit of advice. Working on an injured (and probably pissed) working dog can be a rodeo.


thats no joke!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That's interesting about the meat tenderizer.

I also was wondering if anyone can recommend a good first aid/emergency care handbook?

I really am hoping to hear what people keep in their own kits. I need to make a kit, my regular vet is local, but the closest animal hospital for off hours and emergencies is 1 hour minimum and up to to 2 hours away (depending on whether or not the floating draw bridge is open for boat traffic).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ha! I just found the old thread....wonder how I missed it?!?! 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/canine-emergency-kits-9412/

(the above thread has some great ideas and suggestions)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The meat tenderizer also works wonderfully against bee and jellyfish stings. Baking soda works too but doesn't come in a neat shaker bottle. Wet the powder and smear it on as a paste.

I carry vet wrap, some 4x4 gauze, roller gauze, simethicone and diphenhydramine gel filled caps, a pair of straight Kelly hemostats, a five shot skin stapler, skin staple remover, a #10 scalpel, a non-stinging cleaning solution, aspirin, baby wipes, zip lock bag, and some doggie pain meds like previcox.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My veterinarian provided me with a link to AVMA pamphlet on Emergency/disaster preparedness:

https://ebusiness.avma.org/files/productdownloads/STWF_English.pdf

small animal First Aid kit list is on page 7


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

also have a generic Imodium tab in the bag. Nothing worse then dealing with a bad case of the runs on a search.

I've got a human kit that contains lots of meds for humans. Most of which I can use on the dogs if need be.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I did earth work with my terriers one of my partners was a Veterinarian and the other was a Pathologist. We had just about any situation covered from antibiotics to staple guns to IVs. 
If a dog needed vet care it was immediately there. If a dog died...well that was covered too.  JKN about that last one folks...honest! :wink:


----------



## Bryant Jackson (Oct 29, 2013)

Our basic bag is the Fido Bag (now Buddy Bag) from K9 Defender Fund.

http://www.k9defenderfund.org/index.php/fido-bag-2


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a first aid kit for offshore fishing that goes in the care when the boat is parked. Aside from the normal stuff, It now also contains a sterile skin stapler, several suture kits, and Celox blood clotter


----------

